# Best reel(cast.) for fishing/casting tour.



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I want to know what reel you would recommend and why. 
Also what do feel is missing in the reels that are out today. 
A good point was made to me about putting magnets in your reel. You can't really tune your reel for different wind conditions.

Thanks for you opinions....
Gary/Team Budhahead


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

If I had to pick JUST ONE reel for surfcasting...(thank GOD I don't) it would be a Penn 525 mag... I have caught everything from a 1lb whiting to a 125lb Blacktip shark from the surf with this reel. It casts as far as the user is capeable and has a variable magnetic controll..It works with line sizes from 12-25lb test (higher if you use braid)...don't start guys... 
I know this sounds shocking coming from a die hard Abu fan who has sold every 525 he has ever owned..but the question was what it was and the answer is what it is.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yo barty, lemme know when ur selling any more of them 525's.....

    


ho.



I would personalyl chose a 525 too, love both of mine, one knobby and a recently another slidy. love em to death.



Jesse


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

barty b said:


> If I had to pick JUST ONE reel for surfcasting...(thank GOD I don't) it would be a Penn 525 mag... I have caught everything from a 1lb whiting to a 125lb Blacktip shark from the surf with this reel. It casts as far as the user is capeable and has a variable magnetic controll..It works with line sizes from 12-25lb test (higher if you use braid)...don't start guys...
> I know this sounds shocking coming from a die hard Abu fan who has sold every 525 he has ever owned..but the question was what it was and the answer is what it is.



Agreed. Good drag and it can throw as wide a range as any of them. Now the what if? If they had the same reel with a knobby and a clicker.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Diawa SHA/ SHV...20's or 30's....a lot better drag and clicker than the Penn's.....no mags...but the centricular breaks are as good as tha Abu's..IMHO.......bullet proof...takes a dunking and keeps on casting.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

My posts on Floridasurffishing.com for the past several years unwaveringly favor the 525 mag. 

BB, I'm glad to hear you speaking the truth.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Digger said:


> . Now the what if? If they had the same reel with a knobby and a clicker.



they do,called the penn supermag extra

also "spiderhitch"made himself one well before they were out, easy conversion from a slidy


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ill second Als response to the daiwa sha/shv. sha/shv 30. bulletproof, smooth as silk bearings, loud ass clicker, wicked smooth drag, dunkable & keeps on tickin, highly adjustable with brakes, cheaper than a mag 525. and it aint Penn


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

brent brent brent....


ill let you throw my 525 knobby sexy reel tomorrow...you'll be ready to give all them 30 GW's for it....


Jesse


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

525 mag hands down! I now own two of them thanks to Barty B 


I do have a 7 year old slosh20 which is basically the same thing as the SHV20 and I will say that its the most durable, hardest working reel I've ever had and it definitley has good drag and LOUD ASS CLICKAH!:fishing: 



FA:beer:


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

ok, enough fishing, for casting, abu 5500 c3ct knobby. ultra mag, if you can find one.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you are looking for one reel that will perform with the best on the casting field AND make a great fishing reel then it really comes down to one choice IMHO.

6500 CT Mag Elite

Tommy


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Cris, can you provide more info on this reel you are talking about. I am going to guess it is not the slide mag 525. If is a knob, where have you seen it? Or have you?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

longcast said:


> Cris, can you provide more info on this reel you are talking about. I am going to guess it is not the slide mag 525. If is a knob, where have you seen it? Or have you?


Overseas- try Veals in the UK


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy,
How is it going? Tommy knows casting reels and his choice of the 6500 or 5500 mag elite is an excellent choice. The ABU is a great long distance casting reel. I also like the older Ultra Mag XL IIIs or IIs. When converted properly they will cast some long distances. I also think the ABU 5500 or 6500 with a QTC frame and Benfield or Custom center style mag unit is a great casting reel. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thinga are good Bill, I hope all is well for you.

I took the original post to ask which ONE reel would be the best for both fishing and tournament casting. The 6500 mag elite best fits that description in my opinion. Now if you are looking for the best flat out tournament reel, I have to aggree with big brother on the 5500 for 99% of casters. The only real advantage the 6500 has is in line capacity, which is only an issue if you are casting in excess of 800'. The 5500 is easier to balance (most of the time), easier to control and for just seems to produce better results for me, unless the wind is really howling. Then the extra line capacity of the 6500 can really come in handy... 

Tommy


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is there a difference between 6500 C3CT Mag Elite and 6500 C3CT Mag? Are they the same reel?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Should be the same. There was an issue several years ago about calling the USA sold reels "elite".

Tommy


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

To be honest with you all, I have taken apart hundreds of ABU reels of different designs and there doesn't seem to be much difference between any of the CT models. Some of them require a little modification because of the line out alarm gear ABU likes to use as a spacer on some reels and as a lineout alarm for others. The mag unit and the speed bushing is the only big difference between the mag elite and regular CT reels. That is why a lot of people like the center style mag unit it makes the CT reel cast as well as a CT Mag elite. That is because you are removing the lineout alarm gear and putting a threaded speed bushing in with a mag plate attached. 
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

My vote is for the Abu 6501. Because it is the only left handed reel out there for us lefties. Listen up Penn and Daiwa...MAke your great casting reels in a left handed Model!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

They made the Abu Ultra Mag XL in a lefty. There's one on ebay... http://cgi.ebay.com/ABU-GARCIA-ULTR...ryZ36146QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> They made the Abu Ultra Mag XL in a lefty. There's one on ebay... http://cgi.ebay.com/ABU-GARCIA-ULTR...ryZ36146QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I think justin is referring to larger reels the Penn 525 and Daiwa 30 and such. The ultra mag is a great casting reel but too small for drum and larger fish.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, it is for casting. Same thing for the 6501 though in my opinion. I wouldn't go after big drum with a 6501 unless it has some nice drag upgrades.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

HuskyMD,
Carbon Tex Washers and 50 pound power pro. Now you are ready for the monster reds.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------

